# For how long can driftwood or bogwood last in an aquarium?



## exterminator (Mar 26, 2005)

I had one in my tank for almost 3 years and it started to soften. When I touch it feels soft. I could break it if I pushed really hard.

It's a huge piece of tree trunk attached to a slate base. Removing it requires a total distraction of the tank. I have a lot of fish there and don't feel like redoing the tank from scratch.

Here's a picture of it:










Is it normal for bogwood to start rotting after 3 years? For how long have you kept yours in your tanks?


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I think this depends mostly on the type of wood. I've had a piece in my tank for more than 3 years, and haven't had issues with it. Other pieces I've had less than 6 months, and it gets really soft, and flakes apart.


----------



## aquaman3000 (Dec 1, 2005)

I had a piece of malaysian driftwood in a tank that started to get "spongy" after about 10 years. I kept it for several years after that trying not to disturb it. The aquarium was eventually taken down, so I don't have much experience beyond 13-15 years of immersion. I am sure wood type makes a big difference.

I asked this same question on a number of forums, and several responded that they had kept the same wood immersed for literally decades. I suspect even though it may get soft, if it is not disturbed it will last quite a long time, depending on the wood.


----------



## exterminator (Mar 26, 2005)

I was also under impression that you can keep bogwood in aquarium for decades. That's why I was surprised to find that after 3 years a "hardwood" log got so soft. 

It still looks ok, but Java fern doesn't want to attach to it any more.


----------

